# Work Making Me Depressed



## Think2Much

Can't stop thinking about work and the anxiety it causes. I dread going back to work every weekend. I think I'm afraid of failing. It is driving me crazy. Just had to vent.


----------



## losteternal

I know how you feel I work long hours and rarely get a day off cos ive got a lot of animals to feed. Im going out of my brain for a day off but cant afford it. Work makes me so miserable.


----------



## JamesM2

Work makes me feel a range of negative feelings - stressed, depressed, anxious, bored and grumpy. It's 8 and a half hours of hell every day.


----------



## Malek




----------



## twitchy666

*I Loved Every Job I did*

15 years
but with some outright penalty of dismissal

down in a trench

There's a market for freelance / temp / contract stuff
I hate the third word. It seems labelled as naughty, careless, shipjumping attitude.

Fact: every perm person gets married to the company and submits their genitals by scribbling on paper with a pen
with a notice period. It is a 'contract'. I like timesheets. I am not a long lunchtime or lazy person. I don't want to be forced to FIT IN and be the same as everyone. I don't feel like buying the same clothes everyone wears and I don't want to dance around the office as a jester on stilts.

I was introduced to the opportunity by my brother's widow, as he did this.
It's also misnamed and secreted as a brief perm role

I've had variety. I learn rapidly. Since 2011 that I had work


----------



## nm22

I feel anxiety every morning before work. My heart races, I feel sick...i think or excuses in my head constantly to leave but never do...


----------



## krogan6590

When you work at Mc Donalds, then you can be depressed lol.


----------



## original

nm22 said:


> I feel anxiety every morning before work. My heart races, I feel sick...i think or excuses in my head constantly to leave but never do...


 Same for me. Mondays are the worst but generally dread every day.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## hulkamaniak

nm22 said:


> I feel anxiety every morning before work. My heart races, I feel sick...i think or excuses in my head constantly to leave but never do...


Exactly the same as me, though only a few weeks ago I snapped it on the train and them thoughts turned to reality and I sent an email to my job saying I quit, not the best way to leave at all, and the annoying thing is I'm sure no matter what job I get it will always be the same thoughts each morning


----------



## EdwinP

Im starting to get a little stressed about work because in not getting along with some people, and im feeling isolated


----------



## Skittles21

I feel exactly the same way, I started a new job 6 weeks ago however I've been feeling worse as each day goes by. For me it's the work environment more than anything, it's an extremely small office with about 8 people working there and I didn't know prior to accepting the job that they are related to each other or friends since childhood.


----------



## Hoyden

I love my job. It's my workmates who are wearing me out. I just cannot cope with the constant social interactions. The weekend is such a relief, I can be a hermit again.


----------



## SPITS9

krogan6590 said:


> When you work at Mc Donalds, then you can be depressed lol.


lol xD


----------



## Limestone22

Hoyden said:


> I love my job. It's my workmates who are wearing me out. I just cannot cope with the constant social interactions. The weekend is such a relief, I can be a hermit again.


This is so very true!!!!! Weekend to relax and get back all the energy u lost during the week


----------



## Malek

I have my terrible or content days at work, once a month I can maybe have a good day, rarity level is quite high though. Sure I'm not social like my fellow colleagues, yet I am quite dependable and loyal and they like that. Sure everyone at our store is easily replaced, everyone, I'm no exception, yet if they did replace me, they would be behind in productivity for a few weeks, maybe months. A job is a job, it won't be fun and our main motivation is money yes, yet there are some individuals who do nothing but the bare minimum, they leave excess work, more hours, for vultures like me who want to move up and improve, get that raise. 

When some people see abundant tasks that they deem trivial at work, I can sometimes trick my mind into perceiving them as opportunities to impress my superiors. I don't consider myself a better person than flaky people at work, perhaps if I had the resources or money like them perhaps I'd feel the same, I hope not though. Rather I view myself as more desperate to succeed there. I think this outlook separates us and perhaps this has some part in why I can't seem to make many friends as work. I'm too serious and maybe inadvertently stuck up, even though I pretend to act friendly, other coworkers point out the differences in our work ethic to their face, and that in turn causes them to feel defensive and justifies or prods them to tease me, bring attention to my faults as an individual socially. Beings who resort to this disgust me and they don't even deserve my fake respect, yet I give it to them because I am obligated to at work, I can't afford to have enemies in my life anymore, they waste my time.


----------



## Perkins

I'm in the same boat as you. Nearly every waking moment I'm just filled with dread because of how stressed I feel about work and how terrified I am of making an even bigger *** out of myself because I'm new and I'm still trying to learn the ropes. I'm terrified of getting fired. But even if I don't get Office Space'd I'll still very likely be miserable like most people who don't like their jobs. It doesn't help that just about every one of my co-workers barely speaks any English and converses with one another in Spanish so there's a bit of a language barrier. Whenever I walk in I can literally just feel the dread just wash over me as I step through the door because I know what's coming. I'm actually supposed to go in on Wednesday and I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Think2Much

Getting ready for another week. Glad it's a short one. I'm starting to think perfectionist thinking is leaving me paralyzed from doing a good job. Could really use a break. Anyone else in the same boat with their work anxiety? Any good coping exercises?


----------



## froqqer

A girl at work was staring at me with another co worker saying nice stuff about like I was adorable.Then I started to feel so nervous and I looked back them and kind shrugged my shoulders awkwardly.I keep replaying it my head and It makes me feel so depressed like I shouldn't come back.Its like my body becomes so tense I twitch.The ride to work is horrible.I try to stay calm and focus on my breathing but once I get inside work and a girl looks at me I start to have trouble breathing.I work the kitchen at a bk and everyone seems to think Im annoying for talking so quiet.There are times when a girl tries to be nice to me and I just mess it up by being awkward.This is the worst my s a has ever been.Sorry Im new here.


----------



## lareason

I'm new here. Happy to have found a group of people who totally get what I'm going through. Every single day when I wake up I try to think of reasons to get out of work that day...except now I have used all my sick time and so I have to go in regardless. When I get to work I feel like I'm in a panicky fog all day...I just want to go home. The drive to work is so full of anxiety and then when I get here I just feel like I literally can't handle sitting at this desk for 8 hours. I take naps at lunchtime just to get through the day. I've only been at this job for 7 months. I feel like I'm just destined to be miserable.


----------



## myersljennifer

Think2Much said:


> Can't stop thinking about work and the anxiety it causes. I dread going back to work every weekend. I think I'm afraid of failing. It is driving me crazy. Just had to vent.


Me too! Except I work Mon-Friday. UGH.

Sorry for your situation! Maybe you need to quit if it's too hard on you. *Hugs*. Find a quiet job!


----------



## rinxx

I completely agree with you. Everyday I'm at work I just feel stiff and basically invisible. I work retail so I do have social interactions with lots of customers, which is always completely fine. But if I have to greet or make small talk with a coworker, I just can't seem to. They either don't hear me or kind of ignore me. I already have a reputation as the quiet/stuck up girl.

And then whenever I have a day off, like today, I just mope around feeling bored and lonely at home.

I'm telling you...it's a no win situation.


----------



## scrabblegoddess

i had to get a scrip for xanax to deal with my work anxiety. it might work for you


----------



## scrabblegoddess

time to leave for work. the feeling of dread overwhelms me. even the xanax isn't helping anymore. can't afford a therapist...anyone have any suggestions on how to overcome this?


----------

